# Most dangerous tool in Croatia



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I thought you fellas in the U.S.and Australia might get a kick out of this.
Here in Croatia during autumn and winter you can see variations of this machine driving around to cut up peoples firewood. They even drive in the city center of Zagreb, usually with the blade still attached but not moving.
I'm amazed that I have not heard a single story of anyone being injured by one despite that most of them look homemade and deadly !
Banzek is the name.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I tried to look at the picture but had an ad over the picture! The ad was for Woodworking Plans and Designs - Woodworking4Home. I moved the mouse over the ad to see if I could get an "X" to close it but no luck. How do we get rid of stuff like this in the future?????


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

That's odd, I don't have any trouble viewing it. 
Were you logged in at the time ?


----------



## ken.lessig (Apr 14, 2010)

I've got the ad too.


----------



## ken.lessig (Apr 14, 2010)

OK, after I posted a reply, the ad disappeared. Guess I know how to get rid of them now!!


----------



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

Reminds me of a little Rascals car......


----------



## arkusm (Apr 29, 2010)

That is great!! My uncle could use one of those last time I looked at his huge pile of logs for fire wood!

We are over-the-top in regard to safety in NA. Try to legislate for stupidity...


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

arkusm said:


> That is great!! My uncle could use one of those last time I looked at his huge pile of logs for fire wood!
> 
> We are over-the-top in regard to safety in NA. Try to legislate for stupidity...


Yah

but bandsaws without safety guards still scare the s*** out of me. I have nightmares of the band coming off and taking my hand with it. Thank you legislators for taking care of my stupidity.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

gav said:


> I thought you fellas in the U.S.and Australia might get a kick out of this.
> Here in Croatia during autumn and winter you can see variations of this machine driving around to cut up peoples firewood. They even drive in the city center of Zagreb, usually with the blade still attached but not moving.
> I'm amazed that I have not heard a single story of anyone being injured by one despite that most of them look homemade and deadly !
> Banzek is the name.


Wow! That is a smart one ! The ones I remember didn't even have mudguards on !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## 1024 (Jun 8, 2010)

Interestingly, I saw some even more rudimentary ........


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm not sure if Croatia is ahead of Australia or behind us Gav.


----------

